# Tank movers



## magic zebra (May 13, 2010)

Would anyone recommend a mover to transfer a 180 gallon tank from Oakville to Mississauaga? I could probably ask my friends for help but would rather hire movers because of probable risk and injury. Thanks!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

How much are you willing to Pay? Piano movers are one option.


----------

